# Jerry Buss media Mini-interview thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That's what I've heard..


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

Phil?!!?!?!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

I'll believe it when I see it. Too many BS rumors floating around.


----------



## mostwanted (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

Ric Bucher reported it on ESPN this evening.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

really? i wonder what that could be


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

I guess I'll watch the SCSR tonight since they usually televise those press conferences.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*



mostwanted said:


> Ric Bucher reported it on ESPN this evening.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

Rick Bull****ter reported it on BSPN?????


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

Fine then if it isnt tommorow it'll be soon..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*



Lakerman33 said:


> Rick Bull****ter reported it on BSPN?????


take it easy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*



Lakerman33 said:


> Rick Bull****ter reported it on BSPN?????


LOL


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

According to AM Sports 570 this morning, Jerry Buss will have a press conference this afternoon. Did not give a specific time


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

Pleeeease be after my finals!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

Is it really that strange that Buss will have a conference today and on SoCal Sports Report will have an interview talking about coaches?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference tommorow?*

Update: Buss will be speaking with what seems to be some media at 3 PM PT. Doesnt sound like a conference but.. Could be close to something with Phil? 

I dont know what's going on in L.A. so if someone could specify if I got this right let me know.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

****, thats not gonna be until 6 on the east coast and i got practise, so im not gonna find out what its about until 11


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

I've been listening to streaming radio here at work and so far this is what i've been hearing:

$10 - $12 Million a year
and
5% - 6% of the team

It will be a deal package worth approximately $100,000,000 

I'll keep you updated as I hear more...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

I've read it's a closed media conference, so no cameras will be in there. This very likely means that this does not involve Phil.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

Apparently, 570AM will have full audio on the press conference...

Listen Live to 570AM


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

Does anybody have any idea about what this will be about?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

Heck no.. I'm puzzled!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

Maybe they r firing Mitch??????


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

Announcing Michael Jordan as GM?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

I'm listening to XTRASPORTS 570 and I don't think it's on the radio or televised. We'll just have to hear about it through articles and reports.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

Within the next 30 minutes it's suppose to happen.. We'll see!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

Weak, this thing has nothing to do with Phil. LAAAAAAAAAAAME.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Buss to speak to selected media - 3:00pm (pt) today!*

wat is it about?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Buss media discussion thread*

Anybody have a recap? I dont feel like checking.. I'm watching the Cardinals vs Reds.. Thanks.. I'm assuming it wasnt much!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Recap:
There is a short list of candidates for coaches.

Meeting with Phil, Mitch, and Buss in the next few days.

No negotiations and no offers for Phil.

Buss will not entertain giving up ANY draft picks for a coach.

Thinks Phil wants to come back to coach, but probably not this year.

Regrets trading Shaq? NOT AT ALL. If Shaq came back 50 lbs lighter, he would have done it differently. But since Shaq didn't commit himself, Buss had to trade him.

Lakers need to save a lot of money. To get the right coach will depend.

Buss says that Kobe and Phil can patch up their relationship. Both guys want to win. No reason why these guys can't get together and get the job done. No big deal.

They're going slowly in the process because the Lakers don't want to get a coach on the rebound.

Not talking to any coaches with a contract or still in the playoffs.

Reporter's opinion: Buss is thinking winning first, but the financial part of it is important too. Season tickets are down.

Mitch's job: Mitch is doing a tremendous job. Public don't see what's going on behind door. A big vote of confidence and emphasis on this by Buss.

Fixing roster: Buss admits that it may take 2-3 years for this team to become contenders. This team needs a new exciting successful coach, along with that, they need new exciting players. Anything less than getting to the 2nd or 3rd round of the playoffs next year is a disappointment.

If he's getting the credit for when things go right, Buss is taking the blame for when things go wrong. They expected to do better, but they'll try their best to be better next year.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

All I've seen is an interview Buss did with Jim Gray. He said nobody has been offered the coaching job yet but that he'd speak with Phil regarding the job "within the next couple of days." He wouldn't mention any other candidates by name.

Said Kobe would be consulted about the coaching situation like any other star player would be but has no veto power - the decision would be made by Mitch, Jim Buss and himself.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for the recap!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

We're hearing so much conflicting information about this coaching thing that I don't know what to believe right now. Reports that it's already a done deal and Buss saying nothing has happened. I'm inclined to believe the reality of it is somewhere in the middle, but who knows? :whoknows:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe Buss doesnt wanna admit it? Or who knows? We'll find out soon I'm sure


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Get on the Buss: Owner opens search for Lakers coach

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Phil Jackson is a leading candidate -- but not a lock -- to coach the Los Angeles Lakers, Jerry Buss said Wednesday.

The Lakers' owner said the formal search for a new coach is about to begin.

"We have a short list of names, which I won't reveal," Buss told reporters at the Lakers' practice facility. "Phil is on the short list. I think he wants to return to coaching, but maybe not next season."

Jackson's agent, Todd Musburger, said last week he thought his client was leaning slightly toward returning to coaching next season.

The 59-year-old Jackson guided the Lakers to three championships in five years before he and the team went their separate ways last June -- three days after the Lakers lost to the Detroit Pistons in the NBA Finals.

[More in URL]


----------

